# Made some piles with my John Deere 2210 today...



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I was pretty surprised at how high I was able to get these piles with "just" a 23 hp tractor. Surprised enough I felt the need to take some cell phone pictures and post them. Just look in comparison with the first floot of the building next to it. I always hear people knocking the small tractors saying they're useless, so this ones for you guys:waving:


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

And I thought everyone would also get a kick out of this...


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

HaHaHAHA!!! LOL  The power of John Deere!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Haha is there anything a JD cant do??


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Sure there is, it can't lift a Kubota!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

merrimacmill;526902 said:


> Sure there is, it can't lift a Kubota!


dont tell me your going to trade in the JD on a japanese made Kubota  my last experience with a kubota involved a fire and smoke i will leave it at that


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well now the JD's are chinese made since the yanmar contract ran out. But don't worry I won't trade it in.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

ya the motor the chassis are still made in Minniapolis moline


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Really, thats interesting. So they make some parts here, ship them over there and then ship the whole thing back here? I'm not trying to sound jerky about it, I'm just wondering the real story of whats happening with that. 

The biggest reason I had my Kubota comment is because our local JD dealer is AWFUL. I like the tractor I have, but I regret buying it only because of that dealer. When I buy my next tractor, it will be a Kubota because the dealer around here is A LOT better and more reasonably priced.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks good!

Got a the Deere


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

merrimacmill;526891 said:


> And I thought everyone would also get a kick out of this...


What, are you bringing it to the dumpster over there? lol


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

06HD BOSS;527418 said:


> What, are you bringing it to the dumpster over there? lol


LOL, well the JD dealer isn't THAT bad.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Kinda wierd that it's cheaper to send it over seas and have stuff made than making it here, cheap labor I quess.ussmileyflag


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

ABES;526905 said:


> dont tell me your going to trade in the JD on a japanese made Kubota  my last experience with a kubota involved a fire and smoke i will leave it at that


The Japs are smart! They eat with chop-sticks, & that takes skill


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

creativedesigns;527762 said:


> The Japs are smart! They eat with chop-sticks, & that takes skill


lol i have a good response to that but it probably wouldnt last too long lol.


----------



## duramax03049 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey merrimac mill, from the fuzzy picture it looks like your deere came from rosencrantz in nh is that true. if so what'd they do wrong for ya


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

So I'm still looking for the perfect snow removal set-up. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the 2210, cab, loader?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

All together, brand new I paid around $17,000. Give or take a little. Thats with the tractor, loader, extra large 61" bucket, front blade, ballast box, heater, console unit with radio and switches, all the work lights, and beacon all including installation. 

Duramax, ya it did come from rosencrantz. I'm not going to get into to much detail here, but overall they just have an attitude of not caring about anything. I mean I go in there to buy a deere gator, and tell them I want the gator cx. The guy tells me no I don't want that, I want this bigger 10,000 dollar one. So he wouldn't even talk about the cx. And he only gave me info on the bigger gators. When I bought the tractor, communication was horrible. I was told they would finish prep on the tractor one day, a week or so later, and many phone calls later, they were just uncrating it... When I call for parts that aren't right there or extremely easy to find, they just hang up on me. I called for new tires for the 2210, they couldn't fuiger out what size they should be since I wanted to convert to R4's, so they just hung up on me. Its rediclous. And thats not all, I've had countless experiences with them. I'll never buy over there. Thats why from now on I'll be going orange, even though I would prefer to be green. MB really has their act together. If you want more info or want to talk more about the problems I've had with these people, send me a private message.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

*Made some more piles...*

Had to make some more room in our parking lot. Heres some pictures. I can't wait to see what I can do when I get a larger tractor sometime..

The last picture doesn't put it into perspective, that wall is 12 feet high.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

some more....


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice pictures


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

hey merrimac
i'm trying to picture 
where you are in nbpt
are you down by the old atkinson bldg ?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

wirenut;547676 said:


> hey merrimac
> i'm trying to picture
> where you are in nbpt
> are you down by the old atkinson bldg ?


Sry for the late response, I haven't been around the last few days.

Anyways, no I'm down by the old mikes sub. Right next door to Davis Electric Auto Parts, and across the street from the old gas station that shut down. We're the building that has glenns restraunt in the store front. Across the street from the bottom of green street. Thats about the best I can describe it. But if you know where the atkinson building is, you must know Newburyport well enough to know exactly where I'm talking about.


----------

